# Slug or fungus gnat larvae



## xbrennan (Mar 25, 2018)

So I found a small, (what I initially thought was a slug) on a leaf from my ficus villosa cutting. Upon further research, it looks a lot closer to a fungus gnat larvae, which from my understanding eats plants as well. In the tank I found it in, I have had an issue with fungus gnats which my leucs are only now starting to take care of. If the image is not clear enough, it was very small, maybe an 1/8in give or take, semi translucent, and had a dark spot at its head. Is this actually just a fungus gnat larvae or is it a slug? I have preemptively set out lettuce and beer traps if so. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

The picture is a touch low-res, but I think I see segmentation which means it is not a slug. The transparency of the body and visibility of the dark, ingested food look like an arthropod larva, such as a fly/gnat larva, as well.


----------



## xbrennan (Mar 25, 2018)

kimcmich said:


> The picture is a touch low-res, but I think I see segmentation which means it is not a slug. The transparency of the body and visibility of the dark, ingested food look like an arthropod larva, such as a fly/gnat larva, as well.


Great news! I found nothing when I pulled the lettuce and beer traps this morning, I think I may have lucked out. Also, I forgot to say, I took a video of it moving and it had it's body in the air swaying back and forth, from what I recall slugs don't move like that.


----------

